# Forum Contacts & Links Estimating & Quoting  What happens after getting your quotes?

## SlowMick

Probably a dumb question but what do I do after I have got a couple of quotes and have picked a contractor?  Is it good or bad form to tell the other trades who have quoted that they been unsuccessful? 
I asked 4 companies for quotes to get asbestos removed, 1 replied straight away and I had a comprehensive quote in less than 24 hours.  two never  replied.  the last one took a a week and half and more than a dozen emails back and forth to get a quote. 
The quotes are not cheap so i was at least wanting to get two prices to see i wasn't being ripped off.  now i don't know what to do with the second quote.  The first guy was $100 dearer but he seems to be much more on the ball so i want to go with him. 
Any suggestions as to what to say to the second company?  I don't want to piss them off. 
Sorry if this seems weird - I've never used tradies i didn't personally know or who have been recommended to me.

----------


## chrisp

For the ones that didn't provide a quote - I won't worry about responding to them. They probably weren't interested in the work. 
For the ones that did respond, their response can be taken as an indication of their interest and how well they are organised. 
If I were you, I'd go with the one who provided a quote without having to follow them up.  But - maybe ask for some references if you are unsure for the quality of their work. 
For the one that you had to chase(?), just email a 'thank you' and say that you have offered the work to someone else.

----------


## ringtail

Agree with that. And for $100 difference in price it's a no brainer for me. And it is common courtesy to let unsuccessful bidders know although many, many customers are rude buggers and don't bother. No detail required just a quick "thank you for your quote, unfortunately your bid was unsuccessful " .

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> it is common courtesy to let unsuccessful bidders know although many, many customers are rude buggers and don't bother..

  Does that happen often to you?

----------


## sol381

Are you asking if hes been an unsuccessful bidder or a rude bugger..

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Are you asking if hes been an unsuccessful bidder or a rude bugger..

  
We know he's a rude bugger   :Biggrin:

----------


## Marc

I don't feel obliged to reply to a quote I don't accept. 
I try to reply to all quotes with an acknowledgment," thank you for your quote I will let you know if we go ahead with it. "
I would never reply with a " we are going ahead with mr Smith who is much better than you and cheaper. You are expensive, slow and probably a moron" ...  :Smilie:

----------


## toooldforthis

if they have been on the ball - responded in a timely manner and quote addressed requirements, then I let them know they were unsuccessful. Needless to say I don't have to reply often.
recently I was trying to get quotes for shed electrics. none replied timely (that is without chase up multiple times) and addressed full requirements (left stuff out of quote). 
one guy who was visiting site for other reasons offered to quote. when I was ready I contacted him. more than once. then he didn't turn up on appointed day. then I contacted him a few days later (you can tell I was having trouble getting quotes generally). he said he had been "busy" - he is less than 5 mins away. so I asked for his hourly rate so I could get an idea for comparison sake (had another quote in by this time). he said $110ph. I said too much. then he got all abusive - takes pride in his work; bit offensive to judge on price etc etc. wtf? No, I am judging you on not replying/turning up.

----------


## SlowMick

Thanks for the replies. i will let the guys know that they have been unsuccessful.  now to start chasing up more quotes for other work.  A lot of companies have shiny websites but i don't think they ever check their messages. Cheers.

----------


## Marc

Well, to be honest, asbestos removal companies are more akin with mafia then shiny company websites, so I would be extra cautious. 
In Sydney the asbestos dudes are the same that run the tow truck and the wifes come around for the quote.

----------


## OBBob

> Thanks for the replies. i will let the guys know that they have been unsuccessful.  now to start chasing up more quotes for other work.  A lot of companies have shiny websites but i don't think they ever check their messages. Cheers.

  I don't bother unless there's an actual email and phone number you can use.

----------


## SlowMick

Marc - given the reputation asbestos removal compnaies have online I decided to go with the a Class A licence holder (solid and fluffy).  They were up front and said they needed to give Work cover 5 days notice to remove and transport more than 10m² of material and the price includes an independent hygienist to give it the all clear after they finish.  Best part is the are just up the road from work so i could go and check out their premises. they don't look like they are going anywhere and seem to get good feedback on the facebook page.  they also seem to do a lot of government work.  who knows if this is good or bad - i guess i will find out in 30 years or if they nick the silverware... :Biggrin2:

----------


## ringtail

> We know he's a rude bugger

  I get the occasional thanks but no thanks...Mostly I never hear from them again which means they are not a customer I want anyway.

----------


## Bros

Bit like applying for a job now days you submit your application on line as they require and never hear a thing. 
I think a personal reply to the lodgement of the quote would be common courtesy but I think that seems to have one out the window now.

----------

